# FreeBSD pf - definitive guide?



## urbanriot (Mar 5, 2012)

I was proficient in FreeBSD pf around FreeeBSD 7.0 but haven't had the need to work out any pf firewalls until recently as most of our jobs have become more Cisco oriented. 

That being said, many of my previously crafted rulesets are not working as they did with FreeBSD 7.0, presumably because of the changes from 7.0 -> 9.0 and furthermore, I'm finding that many of the OpenBSD guides also refer to newer syntax that isn't in place with FreeBSD.

Is there a definitive FreeBSD 9.0 pf guide out there, where you can learn to do things the right way? Or am I best to track down a guide for OpenBSD 4.5 pf?  

Anyone have any suggestions on thorough guides to relearn from scratch?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

urbanriot said:
			
		

> Or am I best to track down a guide for OpenBSD 4.5 pf?


That's probably the best. As far as I know there aren't any FreeBSD specific guides regarding PF.  




> Anyone have any suggestions on thorough guides to relearn from scratch?


Just start off with the basic, simple, rules. Then move onto any options you might want to set. Simple rules should work without any issues. Options however might have changed between versions.


----------



## kpa (Mar 6, 2012)

The syntax is different in the newer versions of OpenBSD PF but the semantics are pretty much the same. You should be able to work backwards with the examples given in the newer OpenBSD guide and write equivalent rules using the older syntax.


----------

